# The Irish Regiment of Canada - 1930s



## Michael OLeary (6 Apr 2009)

Does anyone happen to have any of the Militia Lists for the 1930s.  I'm trying to confirm Victor Ramsay on the slate of officers of The Irish Regiment of Canada, possibly as Adjutant starting in 1930 or 1931.


----------



## IntlBr (6 Apr 2009)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> Does anyone happen to have any of the Militia Lists for the 1930s.  I'm trying to confirm Victor Ramsay on the slate of officers of The Irish Regiment of Canada, possibly as Adjutant starting in 1930 or 1931.



I don't have the lists, but I have a named Irish Regiment of Canada mess uniform for a 2Lt dating to that era hanging in my closet at home... I'll read the label when I return from the library!


----------



## IntlBr (7 Apr 2009)

Its not Victor Ramsay's (the name is too faded to tell for certain), but it looks as though it belonged to D. --------  and it seems to have been made in 1928, and it actually has enough pip-holes to have been a Captain's.  I imagine a previous owner must have known Mr. Ramsay!


----------



## Michael OLeary (7 Apr 2009)

Thanks for checking.


----------



## IntlBr (7 Apr 2009)

My pleasure! I knew it was a long shot, but like you, I'm "the scum of the earth" - and I mean that in the most flattering of ways possible!


----------



## ExSarge (7 Apr 2009)

Corps of Guides said:
			
		

> My pleasure! I knew it was a long shot, but like you, I'm "the scum of the earth" - and I mean that in the most flattering of ways possible!



Is it even possible to say that in a flattering way?


----------



## exspy (7 Apr 2009)

Michael,

I have a copy of the 1936 Militia List.  Under the 'Irish Regiment of Canada' there is no mention of a Victor Ramsay in either the active or reserve battalion.

I also checked the List's nominal index for the Militia and did not find either a Ramsay or a Ramsey with the initial 'V' for the first or second name.

Hope this helps.

Cheers,
Dan.


----------



## mariomike (11 Apr 2009)

There is a "Captain Victor Ramsay" reported in the Toronto Star in that period. He was a realtor with Gibson Realty.


----------



## Michael OLeary (11 Apr 2009)

Thank you gentlemen.  No mention in the 1936 list at least closes the possible dates of service.


----------

